# DooDooDoo looking out my back door



## tedgtfan (Jul 25, 2007)

While on a road trip, we stopped at a roadside picnic table and as we were eating i noticed this ghost in a tree staring at us.


----------



## ShaCow (Aug 5, 2007)

ghost?


----------



## tedgtfan (Aug 6, 2007)

ServerKill said:


> ghost?


 


Am I the only one who see's the profile of a face?


----------



## John_05 (Aug 6, 2007)

tedgtfan said:


> Am I the only one who see's the profile of a face?


 
no,  i see it too.  thats pretty cool!


----------



## Devananda (Aug 7, 2007)

yea i see it too


----------



## ShaCow (Aug 8, 2007)

ive been staring at this pic for over 10 mins now and i cant quite "get it"...


----------



## noescape (Aug 8, 2007)

Do you mean a whitish face looking to the left?


----------



## Pixie42 (Aug 12, 2007)

I sorta see it. It's a weird face though.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm looking but I don't see it! Sorry.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Aug 12, 2007)

I kinda see it! How funny!


----------



## |)\/8 (Aug 12, 2007)

Maybe only us people from Georgia can see it :shock:.

How about now:


----------



## oldnavy170 (Aug 12, 2007)

Now I see it!!!  It pops out now that you darkened the shot!


----------



## vituccin (Aug 12, 2007)

i dont know where i'm looking lol


----------



## ShaCow (Aug 18, 2007)

omg, i still cant see it... whats wrong with me... could someone draw around the face or something in paint, because i feel really stupid at the moment


----------

